# Facility Source for Dollar General



## jwengerd

Has anyone dealt with Facility Source? Was asked to bid a couple dollar generals in my area, they sent a contract that must be 16 pages long... seems fishy to me. Stating if dollar general fails to pay they are not responsible and will not help.also any dealing are done at facility Source in Arizona. Think I'm gonna walk away from this deal.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just string them along till the day before the first storm, then kick em.


----------



## iceyman

Run forrest run


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Everyone says run but has anyone actually dealt with them?


----------



## ponyboy

I have and still do 
They pay little late but always pay negotiate a higher price then they offer


----------



## Maclawnco

ponyboy said:


> I have and still do
> They pay little late but always pay negotiate a higher price then they offer


Did you even read the master agreement that you must have signed?


----------



## ponyboy

Honestly no I've been dealing with them now for 5 years and been ok 
I know I over service my places so I'm not to worried about slip and falls and responsibility 
I make them pay me on my terms not theirs so we are always even 
They lost TD banks last year I wasn't behind on payments so I was ok 
Again they are a small part of my business but still make money with them


----------



## JCONTRACTING

Sent me a contract for a Dollar General and a Rite Aid in my area after plowing them because of a guy that didn't show. Read the contract and turned them down. States you WILL NOT be paid if THEIR client doesn't pay. Contract also states that you can not go after their client or them and that it is governed by Arizona state law even though they are based out of Ohio. Potentially setting yourself up for a big hit in my opinion. Rite Aid was a $10,000 contract and the DG was $75 per push. If I was looking at the money I would have signed it but being I was coming out of pocket for staking, gas, etc. with no guarantee to be paid if their client doesn't pay... NOT FOR ME!


----------



## jwengerd

JCONTRACTING said:


> Sent me a contract for a Dollar General and a Rite Aid in my area after plowing them because of a guy that didn't show. Read the contract and turned them down. States you WILL NOT be paid if THEIR client doesn't pay. Contract also states that you can not go after their client or them and that it is governed by Arizona state law even though they are based out of Ohio. Potentially setting yourself up for a big hit in my opinion. Rite Aid was a $10,000 contract and the DG was $75 per push. If I was looking at the money I would have signed it but being I was coming out of pocket for staking, gas, etc. with no guarantee to be paid if their client doesn't pay... NOT FOR ME!


I agree with you. I'll stick with residential and smaller commercial accounts .


----------



## JCONTRACTING

I'm actually sick of all these "Management" companies that scoop all our contracts and then try paying us peanuts to take on all the liability. I think there should be a law against it, lol. If you don't or can't perform the service then you can't sell it, period!

This is all wishful thinking of course, lol! Good luck to you!


----------



## areoseek

JCONTRACTING said:


> Sent me a contract for a Dollar General and a Rite Aid in my area after plowing them because of a guy that didn't show. Read the contract and turned them down. States you WILL NOT be paid if THEIR client doesn't pay. Contract also states that you can not go after their client or them and that it is governed by Arizona state law even though they are based out of Ohio. Potentially setting yourself up for a big hit in my opinion. Rite Aid was a $10,000 contract and the DG was $75 per push. If I was looking at the money I would have signed it but being I was coming out of pocket for staking, gas, etc. with no guarantee to be paid if their client doesn't pay... NOT FOR ME!


I dropped the DG on 26th about Christmas time last year for non-payment. Still haven't seen a cent.


----------



## JCONTRACTING

areoseek said:


> I dropped the DG on 26th about Christmas time last year for non-payment. Still haven't seen a cent.


Yeah, you need to be careful with a lot of these maintenance companies. They'll get paid and then not pay you.


----------



## MajorDave

Really is amazing how they destroy this business. I drove through Home Depot last year - typical sized HD Parking Lot. Guy was there in a beat up pick up with a straight blade. No clue what he was doing and he looked LOST. I know he got himself into it, but felt bad. I talked to the manager a few weeks ago and he said it was a DISASTER (30 in storm) and he had NO CONTROL over it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Yes, but they will hire him back this year cause hes cheap.


----------



## MajorDave

Ya - your probably right.


----------



## Foybles

97BlackDiesel said:


> Everyone says run but has anyone actually dealt with them?


If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck then it's probably a crappy contract.


----------



## jwengerd

Update, they keep calling after the first big storm, I say if we can re negotiate the contract so it's more fair and not 100% in your favor I would be glad to help u at. Well John quit calling me and now it's Andrea calling same deal told her now a third woman called don't remember her name but hoping she got the idea from calling me that I am not interested.


----------



## JCONTRACTING

jwengerd said:


> Update, they keep calling after the first big storm, I say if we can re negotiate the contract so it's more fair and not 100% in your favor I would be glad to help u at. Well John quit calling me and now it's Andrea calling same deal told her now a third woman called don't remember her name but hoping she got the idea from calling me that I am not interested.


That's what they do in hopes of wearing you out... I would go talk to the Store Managers and get the contract yourself!!


----------



## FredG

jwengerd said:


> Update, they keep calling after the first big storm, I say if we can re negotiate the contract so it's more fair and not 100% in your favor I would be glad to help u at. Well John quit calling me and now it's Andrea calling same deal told her now a third woman called don't remember her name but hoping she got the idea from calling me that I am not interested.


That's what they do, They are Vendors and real good Seller's. That's how they steal jobs from us. Unfortunately some of these big Corps think that a good Contractor has to be managed by a bunch of :terribletowel:'s.


----------



## bel-nor

Just curious what is their profit from these contracts each, "Rite Aid was a $10,000 contract and the DG was $75 per push". I have been contacted in the past by other nationals, however just never had interest. The sales people just seemed to be script reading and have no idea what the properties look like, providing old circa maps. Must be a large markup, with really having no commitment to client or contractor.


----------



## JCONTRACTING

bel-nor said:


> Just curious what is their profit from these contracts each, "Rite Aid was a $10,000 contract and the DG was $75 per push". I have been contacted in the past by other nationals, however just never had interest. The sales people just seemed to be script reading and have no idea what the properties look like, providing old circa maps. Must be a large markup, with really having no commitment to client or contractor.


These companies think that paying a little more with a national will allow them to drag out payment longer, like 90+ days, than they can going direct. What they don't seem to get is that us local guys, well those of us that will, are still doing the plowing regardless and if we don't get paid the same damn thing happens.... NO PLOWING or PLOWED IN!!

To answer your question though, per push would probably be like $150-200 and the contract around $15,000


----------



## bel-nor

That's really something, to sit in a office scam up this muck and demand contractors come running and shoving for the work.


----------



## JCONTRACTING

bel-nor said:


> That's really something, to sit in a office scam up this muck and demand contractors come running and shoving for the work.


Couldn't agree with you more!! It's definitely a racket for sure, if I understand correctly some states are actually making it illegal for sales like that to happen if the company has no formal experience. I would love to see this go Nationwide!!


----------



## ponyboy

Unfortunately this is where the money is that being a management company look at Brickman/Brightview they're making a lot of money in subbing out their work they have it is disgusting but it works for them because people will for peanuts


----------



## Russtrtrt

How much did they promise to pay per rite aid. We dropped our price from last year to 12,500 per store with the promise of timely payments beginning in Nov! Not a dime yet


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Did they pay u in the past?


----------



## Russtrtrt

97BlackDiesel said:


> Did they pay u in the past?


Never worked for them before, the last national was slow pay but not no pay!


----------



## ponyboy

They have always paid me


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Russtrtrt said:


> Never worked for them before, the last national was slow pay but not no pay!


I can deal with a slow pay. It's a no pay that sucks.


----------



## ponyboy

Call see what they say 
If u don't like answer send a termination letter to them


----------



## JCONTRACTING

Still no pay for the current services we rendered in their emergency call to us back in late November / early December. If they can't pay the one time fee then I don't think they will pay the full contract. I'm going to have a get together with family in Ohio soon.... maybe a person to person visit with the owner is in order...:angry:


----------



## Defcon 5

Russtrtrt said:


> How much did they promise to pay per rite aid. We dropped our price from last year to 12,500 per store with the promise of timely payments beginning in Nov! Not a dime yet


So basically you agreed to pay them by dropping your price to be paid on time??...Did you get that in writing???...Not that it matters


----------



## Defcon 5

JCONTRACTING said:


> Still no pay for the current services we rendered in their emergency call to us back in late November / early December. If they can't pay the one time fee then I don't think they will pay the full contract. I'm going to have a get together with family in Ohio
> 
> soon.... maybe a person to person visit with the owner is in order...:angry:


This was mentioned earlier by Maclawn in this thread...Did all you guys pissing and Moaning about payment read the agreement or have someone read it to you???...They are not even gonna begin to think about paying you untill they are payed...in this case you service the property about 40 days ago..How long did you think it was gonna take for them to pay you??...

Here's how it works...You do the work and invoice it..They receive the invoice and then invoice Family dollar...Family Dollar takes their 30-45 days to pay them...Then the management company takes their sweet ass time to pay you...

Two words of advice for everyone...Read all contracts and agreements...After your done reading the contracts and still decide to do the work...Have enough cash to carry you for a minimum of 60 days if not more


----------



## ponyboy

He my experience they lost TD banks last year mid season due to the blizzard and their subs in the south couldn't meet TD expediations so TD fired them mid season 
Now if I didn't negotiate my payment plan I would have lost money because the way they got paid 
They typically offer 6 month payment plans with most money received in march and April 
To me that's not acceptable and I did a different payment plan 
So because they lost the contract not due to my services 1 day notice and they took away 6 banks from me 
I used them as fillers so no biggie to me I broke even and made a little lost most if profit because wasn't paid in full 
So moral to me is don't put all eggs in one basket 
Be able to carry bills for up to 6 months 
And yes it's better to get your own contracts but if you can use them to make some money go for it


----------



## JCONTRACTING

Defcon 5 said:


> This was mentioned earlier by Maclawn in this thread...Did all you guys pissing and Moaning about payment read the agreement or have someone read it to you???...They are not even gonna begin to think about paying you untill they are payed...in this case you service the property about 40 days ago..How long did you think it was gonna take for them to pay you??...
> 
> Here's how it works...You do the work and invoice it..They receive the invoice and then invoice Family dollar...Family Dollar takes their 30-45 days to pay them...Then the management company takes their sweet ass time to pay you...
> 
> Two words of advice for everyone...Read all contracts and agreements...After your done reading the contracts and still decide to do the work...Have enough cash to carry you for a minimum of 60 days if not more


No kidding... I read the contract and that is why I DON'T plow for them. As I stated my services were for emergency services, not contracted services so I don't give a damn how their contract reads as it doesn't apply to me. When they catch a theft of services charge they will change their minds.


----------



## Defcon 5

JCONTRACTING said:


> No kidding... I read the contract and that is why I DON'T plow for them. As I stated my services were for emergency services, not contracted services so I don't give a damn how their contract reads as it doesn't apply to me. When they catch a theft of
> 
> services charge they will change their minds.


How didn't it apply to you???..Did you do the work without any signed paper work??...If so that was not a good idea...Also..Why did they need "Emergency" service??..Where was the contractor that normally serviced the property??


----------



## JCONTRACTING

Defcon 5 said:


> How didn't it apply to you???..Did you do the work without any signed paper work??...If so that was not a good idea...Also..Why did they need "Emergency" service??..Where was the contractor that normally serviced the property??


No contract for an emergency (call came in while we were plowing) call. That's why it doesn't apply to me. Apparently the individual they had sub-contracted was not reliable... Was the first snowfall for us here so they got caught with their pants down.


----------



## ponyboy

I've done emgerency work for them and that's was the fastest check I got from them


----------



## JCONTRACTING

Yeah, they wanted us to continue with services but I would not agree to the contract the way it was worded so they had to find another company to do it for the rest of the season.


----------



## laliberte

Stay away from National and Innovations. My company plowed DG for years. I charged them $175 per. push and $175 per salting. It was quick easy money. But on the down side always was chasing money.
Innovations owes me $3000 still for lawn maintenance. It's been a chase because they blame they lost contract for snow and Landscape.
National called me to continue snow plowing for 2017 and would pay $75 per push at 3", what a joke I said and hung up.


----------

